# Other dart frog keepers?



## Mantis_Whisper (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm looking for some more dart froggers on this group! I seems that there is a fair number, just curious who has them and what species!

I've got a trio of E. Anthonyi "Santa Isabel" and a duo of ranitomeya imitator "intermedius". I want to branch out into some more thumbnails once I get the room and money. I'll also post pictures soon!


----------



## MWAInverts (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm a fellow frogger as well  

Currently I'm keeping a 2.2.0 group of R. variabilis "Southern" and a 0.0.3 group of P. terribilis 'yellow'. I'll have a bunch of Southern offspring if you're ever looking for them. I have some 7mo olds right now.


----------



## dwalls247 (Jan 18, 2016)

I can post pics later if wanted,I currently have D.auratus Highland Bronze,D.tinctorius Patricias,and some young P.vittatus.No offspring as of right now,but come spring should have D.tinctorius Patricias available,they are proven,my highland bronze haven't proven out for me yet.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jan 18, 2016)

@MWAInverts

Oh man you've got one of the species I wanted to get eventually. I love the Southern's colours so much. How much where you thinking per juvenile?

@dwalls247

I'd love to see pictures! Especially of your D.auratus Highland Bronze. They are so cool. I hope your breeding goes well! Maybe get to prove the Highland Bronze.


----------



## MWAInverts (Jan 18, 2016)

Southerns are a blast to keep. The males literally sit on leaves in front of my face and calls out for me to leave the area lol. Just so fun to keep in tall tanks, they climb everywhere.

I think I have my juvies listed at $60/per and down to 4/$220 and 6/$320. Should be able to get a decent breeding group from them.


----------



## trevors (Jun 2, 2016)

I have been keeping dart frogs for about 15 years. My current collection consists of D. azureus, D. tinctorius 'Alanis', D. truncatus 'Nilo, yellow', E. tricolor 'Rio', E. tricolor 'Cielito', O. pumilio 'Esperenza' and O. sylvatica 'Paru'. The azureus are my oldest frogs, they are about 15 years old. I have added pics of most of my frogs. I don't have pics of my pumilio or sylvatica on the computer.


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 2, 2016)

AWESOME! I have some dart frogs too.....really beautiful creatures, and making little mini jungles for them to live is is so much fun! Right not I am keeping the following:

2 Red Ameerega Trivittatus
6 Tinctorius Robertus


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't keep dart frogs, but I really enjoyed the pictures in this thread. What beautiful little creatures!


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 7, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> I don't keep dart frogs, but I really enjoyed the pictures in this thread. What beautiful little creatures!


Thanks! Mine are not the best pictures ever, but they sure are beautiful creatures, which is why they are addicting too, just like mantids.


----------

